# Immi Account Error? anyone?



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Hello everyone,

Is anyone able to access their immi account? we are currently trying to lodge in our 820 online however cant even get through the first stage of log in as this happen.


> Please see information below for issues currently impacting some users:
> 
> ERROR MESSAGE - 'THE EXPECTED PAGE CANNOT CURRENTLY BE DISPLAYED' OR 'INVALID SESSION TOKEN ON REQUEST'
> 
> ...


Note: we clear our browser, clean it everything still doesnt work...whats going on? we are worry because one of our 888 form is going to be expire as it has 6 weeks expiry correct?


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)

isnt there a 'continue' button bottom right of screen ?


----------



## NiallC33 (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

oh right, yeh we tried that but after that no luck we restart and give it another go and it works lol thank so much. by the way we are currently half way through 47sp online, does it need to be all CAP lock? or just normal u know?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Definitely NOT Caps Lock.  Just normal text is fine.


----------



## crolladx (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you CG for taking your time to assist us!! We almost there, sorry for being so annoying tho.

Just taking a really hit from the visa loll anyway i was hoping if you could answer some question in relation with the uploading process.

Firstly, Thank you for clarifying with us no need to use Cap lock lol  

1. With the online version of 47SP. Is it only 26 question only? coz my the paper one is like up to 89. currently my wife saved and stop at question 25 for now due to browser issue. We realize we can not use Google Chrome to log in or anything as the immi account will generate a error message so we had to resort to use Safari Browser instead. 

2. after question 26 on 47 SP, is that when we start to pay and get an option to see all the sub heading where the fun part begin??

3. with the sub heading uploading section, i know Engaus provided detail with no more than 2 weeks to finalize all your documentation to be uploaded. However just want to know, is that 60 upload limit per person? so total of 120 if we devide the document between my wife and myself? or it doesnt matter?

4. we have few 888 form which we recieved from 8th Jan 2015 but it taken us longer than we expect so we are worry the 6 weeks expiry for the 888 form might be useless now or still okay?

5. we have a cover page file with index of all the evidence we supplied saved as on PDF where should we upload this? (Just want to prepare for tonight, coz we want to finish and start uploading so we wont get stuck like now what? lol )


thats all we want to know at this stage, other than that the online application seems to be quite easier than the paper itself .... lol we are using the guide you post for online process so its pretty straight forward just want to make sure now we are at the stage finally of starting dont want to mess it up. so hope u dont mind


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Of course I don't mind, that's what I hang out here for. 



crolladx said:


> Thank you CG for taking your time to assist us!! We almost there, sorry for being so annoying tho.
> 
> Just taking a really hit from the visa loll anyway i was hoping if you could answer some question in relation with the uploading process.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not sure. I went back and looked at my own completed application in my ImmiAccount and the questions aren't numbered. The completed application is 26 PAGES long, though. Not sure if that means anything, heh. 


> 2. after question 26 on 47 SP, is that when we start to pay and get an option to see all the sub heading where the fun part begin??


Sorry, again don't remember what question number the last question is (and it's possible they've changed it since I applied anyway). But yes, once you reach the last question, you get taken to a page where you submit & pay, and then you get taken to a page where you can upload documents.



> 3. with the sub heading uploading section, i know Engaus provided detail with no more than 2 weeks to finalize all your documentation to be uploaded. However just want to know, is that 60 upload limit per person? so total of 120 if we devide the document between my wife and myself? or it doesnt matter?


I *believe* it's 60 per application (so 60 for the applicant's application, 60 for the sponsor's application) but I'm not 100% positive. I've yet to see a definitive answer on this, so if someone has one, please point me to it!  Just to be safe, I would do your best to group documents together and minimize the number of uploads you have. If you plan for 60, you're safe whether it's 60+60=120 or 30+30=60.



> 4. we have few 888 form which we recieved from 8th Jan 2015 but it taken us longer than we expect so we are worry the 6 weeks expiry for the 888 form might be useless now or still okay?


I believe Mark has recently said that it's only people who would normally be prevented from making onshore applications (I think people affected by Schedule 3) who have to have them be less than 6 weeks old. So I think you're okay.



> 5. we have a cover page file with index of all the evidence we supplied saved as on PDF where should we upload this? (Just want to prepare for tonight, coz we want to finish and start uploading so we wont get stuck like now what? lol )


You really don't need this.  IMO it would be a waste of an upload slot. They're going to get a list of all the documents you uploaded anyway, generated automatically by the system. But if you feel like you HAVE to upload it, just pick whichever category you think fits the closest.


----------

